# REO Cleaning



## Rob Fisher (6/12/14)

It's time to do some serious cleaning of vape gear! First up is Brooklyn who is betrothed to another and will be on her way to JHB on Monday. With her goes the Phenom which need a clean before she gets used.

Note to Reonauts... when submersing a REO in an Ultrasonic bath with heating you should remove the O-Ring from the bottle top because it gets bent out of shape.



Brooklyn is sparkling and ready to be packed up for the trip to Gangsterland!



Next into the US Bath are the Cyclones and Cyclops's!






Chalice III also went for a dip! I'm going to rig a lower restance coil in her today because I'm still looking for the sweet spot!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll (6/12/14)

Jeez but you do have a serious collection of goodies! 

Those Cyclops are truly sexy attys!


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/12/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Jeez but you do have a serious collection of goodies!
> 
> Those Cyclops are truly sexy attys!



The Copper one drives me to drink because it tarnishes so quickly... but the others are awesome for lung hitting!


----------



## MurderDoll (6/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Copper one drives me to drink because it tarnishes so quickly... but the others are awesome for lung hitting!




Can imagine with your OCD. Patina must drive you insane cause it's not perfectly uniform. Ha ha! 

You're more than welcome to send it to me to look after for you if drives you bonkers.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## LandyMan (7/12/14)

I love that black Cyclone. Something like that would look awesome on my incoming REO. @Rob Fisher what do they retail for?

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/12/14)

LandyMan said:


> I love that black Cyclone. Something like that would look awesome on my incoming REO. @Rob Fisher what do they retail for?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk



The last time I brought some in they landed at R1,147 for the Black Cyclops... and then you need the base to be converted to bottom feed by @JakesSA or get a Cyclone at the same time for R815 and the base is interchangeable and then you have a lung hitter (Cyclops) or a Mouth to Lung (Cyclone) Device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (7/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Copper one drives me to drink because it tarnishes so quickly... but the others are awesome for lung hitting!



Oom @Rob Fisher please take the copper to a jeweller and ask for a plating of Rose Au. please pm me if you need reliable guys to do it for you in jhb or Cape Town. The other option is to use some Brasso, and then some iso prop to clean any impurities and seal it with a clear coat --- but due to the temperatures the copper will be exposed to you might end up with some surface blistering. local distributor of everbright here 

i would recommend looking into this and ask the local vendor about the temperature issue --- hopefully no more patina!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/12/14)

HPBotha said:


> Oom @Rob Fisher please take the copper to a jeweller and ask for a plating of Rose Au. please pm me if you need reliable guys to do it for you in jhb or Cape Town. The other option is to use some Brasso, and then some iso prop to clean any impurities and seal it with a clear coat --- but due to the temperatures the copper will be exposed to you might end up with some surface blistering. local distributor of everbright here
> 
> i would recommend looking into this and ask the local vendor about the temperature issue --- hopefully no more patina!!!



Thanks @HPBotha! I'll try the Rose Au option because i don't think any clear coat will survive the heat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/12/14)

Lol @Rob Fisher 

If I said to you two years ago you'd be looking for a jeweler to Rose Au coat your black cyclops, you'd have thought i was mentally impaired

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VaperWinx (8/12/14)

Did you use a special solution to clean @robfisher ? Or is that just warm water?


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/12/14)

VaperWinx said:


> Did you use a special solution to clean @robfisher ? Or is that just warm water?



Normally I have to use Silvo and then warm water... but this time I just put it in the ultrasonic bath hoping the Patina would go but it doesn't... the only way to clean this copper sucker is with a cloth and Silvo and then water... but a day later it is already tarnishing... I guess it's made for the patina brigade who like that olde worlde look.


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/12/14)

Here it is when just cleaned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

